
Konami code in one tweet (140 chars) - maxwellito
https://twitter.com/mxwllt/status/639377040060338177
======
maxwellito
Just need a callback

var konami = [the tweet code]

konami(function () { alert('hooray'); });

Ok it's perfectible, and the code probably miss a lot of use cases. But it was
just for the challenge to fit it in a tweet.

